
Ask HN: Thinking to learn about building Smart Contracts.Is der a need for it? - siddharthram
Blockchain is really interesting and see a huge potential in future. Planning to learn solidity and build some smart contracts. My friend and me are good at Python and java. What do you guys suggest?
======
dalf
Fun : [https://cryptozombies.io/](https://cryptozombies.io/) (HN :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16113133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16113133)
)

perhaps : [https://www.udemy.com/ethereum-
dapp/learn/v4/overview](https://www.udemy.com/ethereum-dapp/learn/v4/overview)

~~~
siddharthram
Thanks for the links. Will go through

